# Hello my friends...



## Avion (Mar 8, 2016)

Thanks for letting this bastard join up. Appreciate all the info I've gotten so far from lurking around. 

I'm 6', 210 lbs, 12 % bf (abs visible), been training for the last 8 yrs. 

I'm here to learn and contribute as much as I can. 

Cheers


----------



## brazey (Mar 8, 2016)

Welcome.....


----------



## werewolf (Mar 9, 2016)

Welcome, thanks for joing  the board!


----------



## Paranoid Fitness (Mar 12, 2016)

*Welcome from SFY*

*It?s been brought to my attention that as a board rep I should not ignore the new members section.*


*Soooooo????*


*Welcome to the forum.*
*Please be sure to read and follow the rules.*
*You will find a wealth of valuable information and experience in the forum posts and the community veterans.*
*Remember?RESEARCH, RESEARCH, RESEARCH.*
*We look forward to your constructive contributions to this community.*

*We know you?re only here for the tranny porn.*


----------



## bulltime8769 (Mar 19, 2016)

welcome


----------

